# Aufbewahrung Vorfächer



## spaniac (21. Juni 2011)

Moin,

Mich nerven immer wieder die aufbewahrungsmöglichkeiten für vorfächer: aktuell sind Weinkorken noch die beste alternative, aber bei nem grossen Haken (z.b. Drop Shot) wird's damit auch nichts.

Wie bewahrt ihr Vorfächer sicher und kompakt auf? Würde mich auch über basteltipps freuen!


----------



## Gemini (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*

Ich selbst benutze eine Polyleaderbag vom Fliegenfischen:
http://www.adh-fishing.de/zubehoer/taschen/airflo-polyleader-tasche.html

Was auch sehr gut funktioniert:
http://www.adh-fishing.de/zubehoer/taschen/snowbee-vorfachtasche.html


----------



## omnimc (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*

mossgummiplätchen die gibt es fertig zu kaufen. früher auch wein korken aber da dauert das aufwickeln zu lange.


----------



## Günni22 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*

Schwimmnudel in Scheiben schneiden.....
Beste Grüße aus Schwerin
Günni


----------



## Schxxnwxld (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*



Günni22 schrieb:


> Schwimmnudel in Scheiben schneiden.....
> Beste Grüße aus Schwerin
> Günni



... oder auch Rohrisolierungen für Kupferrohre (gibts im Baumarkt in verschiednen Durchmessern) in Scheiben schneiden....
Mit Stecknadeln bestücken für die Schlaufen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Slick (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*

Die hier sind genial und günstig.Da lohnt selber machen nicht.Du musst halt warten bis er wieder welche reinstellt.Ich habe  letztens wieder 8 Stück gekauft.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170546045330

Im Laden kosten die das doppelte,wenn nicht mehr.


----------



## greeny010 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*

da sieht man leider nichts mehr


----------



## NickAdams (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*

Korkplatte aus dem Baumarkt.

Nick


----------



## Slick (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*



greeny010 schrieb:


> da sieht man leider nichts mehr



Die in rot von Behr für 1,50 Euro pro Stück+1,70 Porto(Menge egal).10 Vorfächer bekommst drauf.Es geht auch mehr nur hast du dann Schnursalat.

http://cgi.ebay.it/Vorfach-Aufwickler-17x8-cm-kork-GRUN-Angelzubehor-/180678285232?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Haken_Vorf%C3%A4cher_Wirbel&hash=item2a1143d7b0


----------



## pite (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*

Hi,
Ich mache die Wickelbrätchen eig. immer selber.
Dafür nehme ich ein etwas dickeres Brett und eine Korkplatte.
Das Brett auf die gewünschte Größe schneiden .Dann den Kork
2 mal auf die Größe des Brettes zuschneiden.Auf beide Seiten
auf das Brett kleben und auf den beiden langen Seiten Eine Reihe Nägel
reinhämmern.           FERTIG

Mache die lieber selbst ,weil es 1.gunstiger ist als die gekauftenund
2. Stabiler ist,weil mir bei den gekauften immer oben und unten die Plastikstückchen Abgebrochen sind.Das passiert mir bei den selbstgemachten nicht. 

Und so wild ist es mit dem Zeitaufwan auch nicht,wenn man sich mal ne Stunde nimmt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*

Vorfächer aufbewahren ist so eine Sache für sich, aktuell benutze ich nur noch Rig Bins.
Im Laufe der Jahre hatte ich es mit Weinkorken, Wickelbrettchen und vielen anderen Variationen versucht, aber das war irgendwie alles nicht der Bringer.
Das Problem ist immer das Gleiche:
Wickelbrettchen, die Plastikleitern für Stippmontagen und Wickelbrettchen haben eines gemeinsam => sie führen die Schnur in engen Radien, mit etwas Spannung und nach längerer Zeit, sorgt der Memoryeffekt der Schnur dafür, dass man Knicke drin hat oder im Falle des Weinkorkens, das Vorfach nach dem Abwickeln, wie eine Feder aussieht. Das ist einfach nur sch..ße!
Also binde ich 90% meiner Vorfächer am Wasser, immer neu und der Rest wird nur komplett gestreckt auf ein entsprechend großes Board gepinnt oder auf ein Rig Bin gewickelt, dessen Kerndurchmesser möglichst groß ist, denn ich brauche ein Vorfach und keine Sprungfeder.
Sowas selbst zu machen, dürfte sich aber kaum lohnen.#c


----------



## spaniac (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*

Die rig bins sehen wirklich gut aus, wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit grossen Haken (5/0)?


----------



## Carpmen (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*

ich benutze das hier   http://cgi.ebay.de/Sanger-Anaconda-...Camping_Outdoor_Rucksäcke&hash=item588e4291ec  und bin voll zufrieden  in die Plastiktaschen bekommt man sogar Vorfächer mit U-Pose


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*

Rig bins
so was läßt sich schon kreieren, vielleicht nicht so formschön.
Rohrisolierung aus dem Baumarkt , (das graue Zeug , gibts in verschiedenen Durchmessern), aus Draht Häken biegen und mit Heißkleber in die graue Geschichte kleben. Fertig
Das ganze dann in die Büchse von der letzten Whisky buddl

Gruß A.


----------



## Downbeat (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*



Carpmen schrieb:


> ich benutze das hier   http://cgi.ebay.de/Sanger-Anaconda-...Camping_Outdoor_Rucksäcke&hash=item588e4291ec  und bin voll zufrieden  in die Plastiktaschen bekommt man sogar Vorfächer mit U-Pose


Danke für den Tipp, hab im Moment 2 Wickelbrettchen in Gebrauch, aber das Ding bestell ich mir 100%tig.


----------



## Fragezeichen (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*

Ich nehme Tabakdosen (fallen eh ständig an bei mir), gebe dem ganzen eine Ummantelung aus irgendeinem Material (Heisskleber, Schaumstoff, Moosgummi usw.), in dem Haken halten und steche ein paar Nägelchen durch. 
Dann unten in den Dosenboden mittig ein Loch und packe das ganze in CD/DVD Spindeln, muss man die Tabakdosen nur in der Höhe anpassen.
Das Innere der Dosen benutze ich für Kleinkram, damit ich möglichst wenig Platz verschwende.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> ... oder auch Rohrisolierungen für Kupferrohre (gibts im Baumarkt in verschiednen Durchmessern) in Scheiben schneiden....
> Mit Stecknadeln bestücken für die Schlaufen.


#6

Da bin ich auch gelandet. Funktioniert super; keine Knicke, keine Verwicklungen,... zugegeben hat man bei Monoschnur etwas Memory-Effekt, aber das ist bei weitem nicht so wild, wie bei vielen anderen Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeiten.

Passenden Behälter dazu suchen (hier: Tupperpott & ehem. Plastik-Getränke-Kanne /Griff & Ausguß abgesägt), dann hat auch jedes Verhaken o.ä. im Rucksack null Chance mehr.

Vorfächer für bestimmte Methoden auf eine Rolle, alles auf einen Griff da & im Behälter verstaut.

Kostenpunkt irgendwo im Bereich einer Currywurst.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Da bin ich auch gelandet. Funktioniert super; keine Knicke, keine Verwicklungen,... zugegeben hat man bei Monoschnur etwas Memory-Effekt, aber das ist bei weitem nicht so wild, wie bei vielen anderen Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeiten.
> 
> ...



... gelandet ist der richtige Ausdruck, denn vorher hatte ich die Brettchen alle gleich groß aus unzerbrechlichem Kuststoff gefertigt und mit Korplatten beklebt, schöner als die gekauften. Dann habe ich gesehen wie mein Freund seine Vorfächer auf den Isolierungen befestigt, seit her benutze ich keine andern mehr.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Jungangler97 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*

Der Thread ist schon ein bisschen alt, aber ich möchte auch noch meine Methode sagen.

Ich nehme dicke Pappe, schneide ein Rechteck aus und schneide unten und oben zwei Schlitze rein. Ich mache immer an mein Vorfach ein Wirbel ran um sie schneller wechseln zu können. Den Wirbel stecke ich dann in den oberen Schlitz und wickle das Vorfach um das Pappstück. Den Haken stecke ich dann einfach in die Pappe. Hält bombig!!


----------



## daci7 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*

Ich binde eigentlich immer selbst, lege meine Vorfächer aber in Schlaufen (Wie sie auch in den Heftchen sind) und habe sone Plasteverpackung mit Reißverschluss für Cd's dabei. in jedes Cd-fach ein Vorfach und es gibt kein Tüddel. Sieht auchnoch ganz gut aus 

Das einzige Problem sind die blöden kurzen Karpfenvorfächer - die lassen sich nicht in Schlaufen legen.

Oh  - ist ja schon 'n alter Hut das Thema. Egal...


----------



## MeFo_83 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Vorfächer*

meiner einer hat sich für die Krümelteedosen entschieden.einfach den deckel ab, und nur reinfallen lassen und wenns wieder gebraucht wird, raus holen ohne zu verknoten  der deckel lässt sich auch super beschriften#6
alle mit den ich im winter auf der brücke,im herbst vom strand/von den molen und im sommer an den seen los war, haben alle erst schön geschmunzelt. und als se gesehen haben wie einfach und schnell dat geht, standen sie ALLE später selber da mit diesen dosen |bla:
da kommt ich nur noch schmunzeln...#6


----------

